# Awesome work bench - SOLD



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have an awesome workbench that needs to go to make space in my garage.

Measures 3'x8' table top which sits 34" high for a comfortable working height. Overall height is 83".

Plumbed for air compressor connections, wired with surge protector and lighting above (controlled by light switch).



This workbench is designed with its user in mind. Built on a sturdy steel frame, it'll hold a ton of weight and stand up to abuse while keeping space underneath available for stools or storage.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great, wish I had room for it.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

bowgy said:


> Looks great, wish I had room for it.


 Too true! My wife would kill me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

One more bump before I put it on KSL


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Where you located? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Brettski7 said:


> Where you located?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m in Murray

you’re welcome to have it Brett


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Wish I had room for it. Looks cool!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was once told that a person can never have too many work benches. 

I have three in my garage with one being on wheels so that I can move it anywhere that I like. I have another two in my basement, one is set up as my loading bench. This last spring my neighbor offered me one that he built last year. It is very sturdy and at my suggestion he placed some wheels on it to move it around along with a shelf under the main bench. 

I was going to take it but then I thought to myself that I now have no place to put one like that unless I want to keep one of my vehicles out of the garage.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> I was once told that a person can never have too many work benches.
> 
> I have three in my garage with one being on wheels so that I can move it anywhere that I like. I have another two in my basement, one is set up as my loading bench. This last spring my neighbor offered me one that he built last year. It is very sturdy and at my suggestion he placed some wheels on it to move it around along with a shelf under the main bench.
> 
> I was going to take it but then I thought to myself that I now have no place to put one like that unless I want to keep one of my vehicles out of the garage.


ha ha I thought I was the only one!

I have three benches and when I got this bench, I knew I didn’t “need” it per-se but it’s been pretty handy!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I parted ways with my trusty bench today.

Hope everyone has a neat day!


----------

